# Rusty Hook Fishing Club Blk Drum Tourney



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

March 16-18th....weigh station at Boyds One Stop in the little brown trl. Usually is a very nice turn out. $25 entry fee. Two heaviest legal blk drum wins. 1st-3rd place 50% 25% and 10% wins cash and plaque. tickets at Boyds. Check fliers for weighin times and another important info. I think I will fish this one this yr. w/ my SIL. :rybka: remember: legal limit is 14-30"...U may keep one over 52" for the State Record attempt. This "MAY'' be legal towards the 2 heaviest fish stringer. I would check on that for sure!! thanx..ed/vb:cheers: see ya there. Great for the kids as well..


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I went to Boyds today....NO tickets yet, no fliers as yet...soon maybe...


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I just called about the tickets, they were busy and could not look for them now (if they had them at all)...back later w/ details......time 1413


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

tickets are there now...$25.....50%-15%_10% payback....weighins from 6-8p Fri and Sat. and noon till 3p on Sunday....they are charging to get on the dike again...started Mar. 1st till Nov.1st $5/ car


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Oversized Not Allowed*

V-Bottom, That was me yesterday in that Black Super Duty on Loop 197. Just to comment on your earlier post of maybe weighing oversized drum in tournament, Got my flyer yesterday, and the rules say 14 to 30". Just so people will know. Have a good day.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, hello.......wondered who that was!!! Yes, I called Gary T., club pres. and he said only the slot limit as says the flyer...had to check on that 52"er anyhow.......so many places to fish this thing...I got my ticket. Did you?


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Friday Morning*

I'll get my ticket Friday morning. Won third place last year, and had a blast with my Brother Keith and my nephew. On another note, we will not be having our tournament this year. Another company bought us and nixed the plans. Oh well, it was good for nine years. Thanks for your help in weighing the fish for us most of that time.


----------

